# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2011



## AndréFrade (1 Set 2011 às 00:08)

Regras deste tópico:

Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Rainy (1 Set 2011 às 10:23)

Então a seguir a este evento volta o Verão outra vez, mas até quando, pensava que neste mês iamos ter o outono mais cedo!?


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2011 às 10:49)

Rainy disse:


> Então a seguir a este evento volta o Verão outra vez, mas até quando, pensava que neste mês iamos ter o outono mais cedo!?



Começar agora a chover sem voltarmos a ter dias quentes seria praticamente impossível. Até meados de Novembro há sempre a possibilidade de ocorrerem períodos de tempo seco com dias relativamente quentes.


----------



## RMira (1 Set 2011 às 11:32)

> Iberian Peninsula
> 
> A strong mid-level jet streak curves around the cut-of low and affect the Iberian Peninsula during the period. Strong synoptic forcing can be expected at the cyclonically-sheared flank of this jet streak. This is associated with ageostrophic winds, so that the cold air over western Iberia will not spread eastward during the day. Strong diurnal heating over eastern Iberia will therefore lead to a well-mixed and hot boundary-layer that may spread westward as an EML. While the boundary-layer moisture will be mixed out over eastern Spain, remaining moisture farther west will likely favour some CAPE.
> 
> Current scenario is that intense precipitation will enter Portugal along a cold front in the morning hours. Embedded thunderstorms are expected in the moist maritime air mass. Later in the day, additional thunderstorms are forecast to develop over Spain ahead of the cold front that may cluster later on. Given the strong vertical wind shear, storms will likely organize, and supercells and bowing lines are expected to produce large hail and severe wind gusts. Additionally, tornadoes are forecast along the western and southern coasts, where low-level vertical wind shear is forecast to be strongest. Later in the period, low-level vertical wind shear is expected to increase over central Spain as well. A broad overlap of strong low-level vertical wind shear (10 m/s 0-1km bulk shear) over southern Spain as forecast by latest GFS model indicates an increasing threat of tornadic supercells in the evening hours. Especially isolated supercells may produce tornadoes, some of them may be strong.During the night hours, the convective activity is forecast to spread eastward. Although the boundary-layer cools and instability decreases, strong vertical wind shear and forcing is forecast favour severe storms, capable of producing large hail, severe winds, and tornadoes.



Fonte: Estofex


----------



## Roque (1 Set 2011 às 12:38)

Falaram em granizo, trovoadas e rajadas fortes, mas até agora ainda nao se viu nada disso, cheira-me que o instituto de meteorologia errou na previsão para hoje.


----------



## Rainy (1 Set 2011 às 13:06)

Calma que a sudoeste do territorio estão a nasçer células


----------



## Zapiao (1 Set 2011 às 13:06)

Roque disse:


> Falaram em granizo, trovoadas e rajadas fortes, mas até agora ainda nao se viu nada disso, cheira-me que o instituto de meteorologia errou na previsão para hoje.


Calma, isso pode acontecer hoje de tarde.


----------



## Norther (1 Set 2011 às 13:23)

Agora o pior da precipitação esta a entrar pela Andaluzia e com alguma convecção, a nossa esperança de ver uns raios esta a SW em formação, vamos ver no que dá para o final de tarde, noite 




 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 14:33)

Para o litoral norte, podemos contar com muitas trovoadas para esta tarde e início de noite?


----------



## 1337 (1 Set 2011 às 14:35)

rfilipeg disse:


> Para o litoral norte, podemos contar com muitas trovoadas para esta tarde e início de noite?



Não


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2011 às 14:44)

Previsão de tempo severo para Portugal Continental:

Multimedia - Previsão do tempo - RTP


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 14:51)

1337 disse:


> Não



É pena.
Fica para uma outra ocasião.


----------



## pedro vitorino (1 Set 2011 às 15:12)

mais uma desilusão, nem rajadas, nem granizo nem muita chuva!
tudo ao lado!
o que se pode esperar pela noite?


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 15:18)

pedro vitorino disse:


> mais uma desilusão, nem rajadas, nem granizo nem muita chuva!
> tudo ao lado!
> o que se pode esperar pela noite?



Olhe pelo que disseram aqui, para o litoral norte não é esperado trovoadas, provavelmente para o interior deve de haver qualquer coisita, talvez.


----------



## Norther (1 Set 2011 às 15:41)

parece que vai entrar pela costa Alentejana e sul Lisboa chuva q poderá ser forte e com conectividade, boas células se vão formando  e pelo interior centro tb vai chovendo bem, onde eu estou










E quem me poder esclarecer nesta foto em baixo, aquilo é o furacão Katia?


----------



## Norther (1 Set 2011 às 15:43)

http://www.meteocovilha.com/satelite2.htm


----------



## Norther (1 Set 2011 às 16:58)

estou a começar a gostar do que vejo pelas imagens de satelite, boas formações de células, pelo interior chove a potes 







perto do Islândia vai chegando a EX-Irene


----------



## ViseuWeather (1 Set 2011 às 17:07)

Poderá vir trovoada para Viseu??
É que pelo sentido das nuvens penso que sim!! Será??


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2011 às 19:33)

A instabilidade parece estar a seguir para norte, nomeadamente em direcção ao noroeste. Pelo contrário, no Algarve o tempo melhorou ...


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2011 às 19:36)

Norther disse:


> E quem me poder esclarecer nesta foto em baixo, aquilo é o furacão Katia?



Sim Norther, é o furacão KATIA


----------



## ViseuWeather (1 Set 2011 às 22:33)

Durante esta noite e madrugada o que posso esperar aqui em Viseu??


----------



## Stinger (2 Set 2011 às 03:36)

Mais uma vez tudo a sul , para quem diz que o douro é que leva tudo é falso , porque a maioria é tudo para o sul


----------



## Geiras (2 Set 2011 às 03:56)

Stinger disse:


> Mais uma vez tudo a sul , para quem diz que o douro é que leva tudo é falso , porque a maioria é tudo para o sul



Quando se trata de frentes principalmente de NW e no Inverno, o Minho e Douro Litoral são sempre mais chuvosos... Neste caso tratou-se de células convectivas que numa hora podem acumular dezenas de mm de precipitação, ainda que desta vez se tenha tratado de uma frente de SW.


----------



## Norther (2 Set 2011 às 08:08)

MSantos disse:


> Sim Norther, é o furacão KATIA





Obrigado, parece estar tão perto


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Set 2011 às 11:54)

Na próxima semana as temperaturas devem aproximar-se dos 40ºC no interior Alentejano


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Set 2011 às 12:12)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Na próxima semana as temperaturas devem aproximar-se dos 40ºC no interior Alentejano



Ainda falta muito tempo...Penso que nem de perto elas estarão dos 40ºC..

Vamos acompanhar.Ainda falta muito tempo para se dizer que vão estar 40ºC ou -10ºC* para a próxima semana 

* - É um exemplo


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Set 2011 às 12:13)




----------



## rfilipeg (2 Set 2011 às 13:23)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Setembro 2011*

Ora bem, esta cut-off já lá vai, e queria perguntar se num futuro próximo vão existir condições de trovoada para o continente? Pois pelo que vejo nas próximas 2 semanas penso que vai estar sol e calor. Será que é possível ir mais além das 2 semanas, e tentar ver se há ou probabilidades de trovoadas?


----------



## vitamos (2 Set 2011 às 13:34)

Alguns posts foram apagados e/ou movidos de e para aqui:

Algumas notas para relembrar todos, e outras pelo facto de  existirem membros recentes e que podem ainda não estar familiarizados com a dinâmica do fórum.

- O tópico de seguimento de previsões do tempo funciona de forma abrangente servindo para colocarem qualquer informação sobre previsão geral ou local sobre o estado do tempo no curto, médio e longo prazo. Procurem sempre fundamentar os vossos dados. Post's meramente provocatórios mesmo que em resposta a algum assuntos serão apagados. Questões são permitidas.

- O tópico de análise de modelos serve somente para avisos oficiais e/ou análises detalhadas devidamente documentadas sobre o estado do tempo para curto e médio prazo. Neste tópico evitem qualquer tipo de discussão ou resposta a post's.

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Rainy (2 Set 2011 às 16:41)

Bem por agora pareçe que vamos ter que esperar pelo menos 15 dias até ver chuva novamente


----------



## PauloSR (2 Set 2011 às 18:38)

Boa tarde a todos,

Este fim de semana, tenciono fazer uma magnífica caminhada, que os amantes da Natureza e do P. N. P. Geres tanto adoram, percurso esse até às Minas de Carris e ao Pico da Nevosa (ponto mais alto da Serra do Gerês e do norte de Portugal - altitude: 1548 metros). Os mais atentos, sabem que é uma zona complicada e que está sujeita a repentinas alterações do estado do tempo. A questão é muito pertinente. Será, melhor realizar essa caminhada amanhã ou no domingo? Pelo que vejo, a precipitação será de um modo geral fraca, mas mais persistente no Domingo, estou certo?

Cumprimentos


----------



## vitamos (2 Set 2011 às 18:46)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Este fim de semana, tenciono fazer uma magnífica caminhada, que os amantes da Natureza e do P. N. P. Geres tanto adoram, percurso esse até às Minas de Carris e ao Pico da Nevosa (ponto mais alto da Serra do Gerês e do norte de Portugal - altitude: 1548 metros). Os mais atentos, sabem que é uma zona complicada e que está sujeita a repentinas alterações do estado do tempo. A questão é muito pertinente. Será, melhor realizar essa caminhada amanhã ou no domingo? *Pelo que vejo, a precipitação será de um modo geral fraca, mas mais persistente no Domingo, estou certo?
> *
> Cumprimentos



Certo! Mas pelo que vejo rapidamente e apenas pelo GFS, as condições não serão assim tão diferentes nos dois dias. Conhecendo um pouco do clima de montanha e do Gerês especificamente, poderá ser um fim de semana morrinhento e chatinho a  grande altitude. De qualquer forma boa sorte e espero que possas realizar a actividade desejada, com segurança claro.


----------



## PauloSR (2 Set 2011 às 19:17)

vitamos disse:


> De qualquer forma boa sorte e espero que possas realizar a actividade desejada, com segurança claro.



Obrigado pela resposta caro vitamos. Acabei de me decidir. Amanha as 9h, pés ao caminho  Abraço


----------



## Veterano (2 Set 2011 às 21:39)

ThaZouk disse:


> Obrigado pela resposta caro vitamos. Acabei de me decidir. Amanha as 9h, pés ao caminho  Abraço



 Não é para te desmotivar, nas se estiver nevoeiro, o prazer dessa caminhada reduz-se para metade, as belas paisagens ficam ocultas.

 Já nos aconteceu, falo por experiência própria.


----------



## PauloSR (3 Set 2011 às 00:17)

Veterano disse:


> Não é para te desmotivar, nas se estiver nevoeiro, o prazer dessa caminhada reduz-se para metade, as belas paisagens ficam ocultas
> 
> Já nos aconteceu, falo por experiência própria.



Pois, isso é bem verdade caro Veterano. Ir sem poder desfrutar em pleno das magnificas paisagens é muito mau realmente. Vamos ver, e se necessário repetimos a caminhada  Esta fica de "warm-up". O fórum tem que marcar uma caminhada lá  Fica a sugestão. 

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic. Cumprimentos.


----------



## Veterano (3 Set 2011 às 09:11)

ThaZouk disse:


> O fórum tem que marcar uma caminhada lá  Fica a sugestão.



  Essa caminhada, com membros do Fórum, teve lugar precisamente em Setembro de 2009, mas o azar fez com que apanhassemos com muito nevoeiro e chuva miudinha.

  Não me importo nada de a repetir, o Gerês é um dos meus locais favoritos.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Set 2011 às 12:07)

parece que depois de uma semana de bom tempo, a instabilidade vai voltar no dia 10


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Set 2011 às 12:31)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> parece que depois de uma semana de bom tempo, a instabilidade vai voltar no dia 10



Não é com uma única saída do GFS, a uma semana de distância, que se pode afirmar isso. Ainda mais estando, por enquanto, sozinho. A dúvida está no trajecto de uma depressão que se deslocará ao longo da costa Leste dos EUA. A maior parte dos modelos colocam o trajecto da mesma mais para Norte. Nesta saída das 6z (ainda por cima), o GFS é que colocou um trajecto mais para Sul, pelo que iria afectar o Norte e centro do país. 

Esse trajecto depende imenso da posição do AA, e nesta run do GFS o AA está demasiado para Oeste, permitindo o deslocamento da depressão para Sueste a partir do momento em que passa o meio do Atlântico. Se o AA estiver mais perto de nós, como indicam por enquanto os outros modelos, então podem dizer adeus á instabilidade, com a depressão a deslocar-se para Leste em direcção às ilhas britânicas.

Ou seja, tudo muito incerto ainda.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Set 2011 às 22:37)

boas

bom, depois da passagem da cut off, para a semana teremos a influencia do AA que andará a bulha com as tempestades tropicais que se formam no antlantico, e será empurrado ate as ilhas britanicas...

portanto teremos ceu pouco nublado ou limpo com um aumento das temperaturas mais da maxima, mas acima dos 30ºC só no Sul, no norte e centro a maxima dao deverá passar dos 30ºC... e capaz de haver alguma nortada... a minima vai continuar fresquinha...  



depois para o fim de semana que vem teremos ali qualquer coisa a fromar-se nos lados dos açores, pelos modelos parece que vai passar ao lado em direção as ilhas britanicas mas e capaz de haver instablilidade... 

mas nao dar muito credito a isto ainda falta uma semana...


----------



## beachboy30 (5 Set 2011 às 10:54)

De facto, a ausência de posts neste tópico do forum só significa uma coisa: estabilidade e Verão até perder de vista . De facto, veio tarde mas aparentemente vem por mais tempo que em qualquer outra altura mais "típica" de Verão (Julho e Agosto)... A tendência dos principais modelos é de facto Verão, muito Verão... Talvez um ligeiro abrandamento das temperaturas no fim de semana (típico...) para eventualmente voltarem a subir de novo no começo da outra semana, embora ainda falte algum tempo...

Mas quase certo é que o Verão veio para ficar, com o AA a rondar as nossas zonas... Quem tirou férias em Setembro, está com sorte: calor e menos confusão...


----------



## Aurélio (5 Set 2011 às 12:33)

Bom parece que agora o Verão está para durar o que não é certamente nenhum drama porque normalmente o mês de Setembro se traduz normalmente por muito seco no inicio e algo mais chuvoso no final ou então quente e instável no inicio e mais seco e mais fresco no final ...
Neste momento creio que toda a região litoral estará na média ou ligeiramente abaixo da média com excepção do litoral Norte que está ainda bastante abaixo da média creio ....
No interior cuja precipitação acumulada neste mês já anda entre os 30 a 50 mm já deve estar na média ou acima da média para este mês ....

Este cenário agora modelado pelos modelos de continuação do tempo quente e estável deverá manter-se até muito perto do final do mês como indica para já os modelos ....

Olhando aos modelos de previsão sazonal e ás condições de La Nina parece que este ano deverá ser bastante parecido com o ano passado ... com um Outono mais chuvoso ou então normal, e depois um Inverno mais seco que o normal, o que já não deve ser novidade para ninguém em especial Janeiro e fevereiro que nas ultimas décadas cada vez tem sido mais secos em especial mais a sul ...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Set 2011 às 23:20)

Bom que há a dizer de novo .. nada !!

O que posso dizer ... aproveitem o Verão que na minha opinião este mês já era ... com um padrão claro de NAO neutra a positiva modelada para este mês !
As depressões continuam no troço do UK, e nós temos o que não tivemos no Verão, o AA em cima da PI !!

Agrada-me particularmente este cenário num mês que deverá ser seco e quente...

Seco ? sim seco, no sentido de ausência de depressões nas nossas latitudes causadoras de potencial instabilidade ...
Penso que tal situação irá favorecer a ciclógenese no mês de Outubro ...

Vamos aguardar serenamente ....


----------



## Agreste (6 Set 2011 às 23:44)

O que encontro de mais semelhante em termos de La Niña é o inverno de 1973-1974. Valores da ordem de -2,0 e um inverno bastante movimentado atlanticamente. Choveu até bem dentro da Primavera.


----------



## beachboy30 (7 Set 2011 às 10:36)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom que há a dizer de novo .. nada !!
> 
> O que posso dizer ... aproveitem o Verão que na minha opinião este mês já era ... com um padrão claro de NAO neutra a positiva modelada para este mês !
> As depressões continuam no troço do UK, e nós temos o que não tivemos no Verão, o AA em cima da PI !!
> ...



É um facto. Este mês, e pela tendência dos principais modelos, começa a revelar mais estabilidade e tempo de Verão que qualquer outro mês mais típico (Julho e Agosto). Qualquer dia, as férias de Verão começam a ser gozadas em Maio ou Junho ou Setembro, com todas as vantagens monetárias e de menos confusão que estes meses acarretam . Julho e Agosto são/foram demasiado instáveis, ora cavados, ora depressões perto das nossas latitudes, alternados com um ou outro dia quente (principalmente Agosto). Maio, e pelos vistos Setembro, o contrário.

Engraçado que no meio desta estabilidade de Setembro, o próximo fim de semana terá uma descida das temperaturas devido ao deslocamento de uma depressão a caminho do UK, para depois as temperaturas voltarem a subir a partir de 2ª feira, com o AA novamente a NW da PI. Claro que isto de engraçado não tem nada, especialmente para quem trabalha durante a semana e goza as suas folgas ao Sábado e Domingo e quer aproveitar os últimos dias de Verão para "veranear"...  Enfim, um pequeno desabafo apenas


----------



## eFePe (7 Set 2011 às 11:44)

beachboy30 disse:


> É um facto. Este mês, e pela tendência dos principais modelos, começa a revelar mais estabilidade e tempo de Verão que qualquer outro mês mais típico (Julho e Agosto). Qualquer dia, as férias de Verão começam a ser gozadas em Maio ou Junho ou Setembro, com todas as vantagens monetárias e de menos confusão que estes meses acarretam . Julho e Agosto são/foram demasiado instáveis, ora cavados, ora depressões perto das nossas latitudes, alternados com um ou outro dia quente (principalmente Agosto). Maio, e pelos vistos Setembro, o contrário.
> 
> Engraçado que no meio desta estabilidade de Setembro, o próximo fim de semana terá uma descida das temperaturas devido ao deslocamento de uma depressão a caminho do UK, para depois as temperaturas voltarem a subir a partir de 2ª feira, com o AA novamente a NW da PI. Claro que isto de engraçado não tem nada, especialmente para quem trabalha durante a semana e goza as suas folgas ao Sábado e Domingo e quer aproveitar os últimos dias de Verão para "veranear"...  Enfim, um pequeno desabafo apenas




Olá a todos.
Apesar de me ter apresentado à muito tempo, e de ter consulta diaria deste forum (+ de 2 vezes/dia), raramente "digo" qualquer coisa. Mas desta vez  cá vai:
Desde à uns anos para cá que habitualmente faço férias em Setembro. Digo-vos: não quero outra coisa. Não há confusões, não há stress, preços mais convidativos, enfim, só vantagens. E agora, mais uma vez, vou de férias 3 semanitas e tempo bom se avizinha. Também sou da opinião que os grandes meses de Verão já não são o Julho e Agosto. Falasse de tanta coisa a nivel de ambiente, mas acho que ainda não se chegou a alguma conclusão definitiva (penso eu de que ...). Mas pronto, apesar de tal, não deixarei de dar a minha vista de olhos pelo forum, claro. 
Fiquem bem.


----------



## 1337 (7 Set 2011 às 14:10)

beachboy30 disse:


> É um facto. Este mês, e pela tendência dos principais modelos, começa a revelar mais estabilidade e tempo de Verão que qualquer outro mês mais típico (Julho e Agosto). Qualquer dia, as férias de Verão começam a ser gozadas em Maio ou Junho ou Setembro, com todas as vantagens monetárias e de menos confusão que estes meses acarretam . Julho e Agosto são/foram demasiado instáveis, ora cavados, ora depressões perto das nossas latitudes, alternados com um ou outro dia quente (principalmente Agosto). Maio, e pelos vistos Setembro, o contrário.
> 
> Engraçado que no meio desta estabilidade de Setembro, o próximo fim de semana terá uma descida das temperaturas devido ao deslocamento de uma depressão a caminho do UK, para depois as temperaturas voltarem a subir a partir de 2ª feira, com o AA novamente a NW da PI. Claro que isto de engraçado não tem nada, especialmente para quem trabalha durante a semana e goza as suas folgas ao Sábado e Domingo e quer aproveitar os últimos dias de Verão para "veranear"...  Enfim, um pequeno desabafo apenas



Quanto a essa depressão em deslocamento para a UK acho que há possibilidade de periodos de chuva fraca  no litoral norte no sábado.


----------



## Rainy (7 Set 2011 às 23:52)

E assim é bom apanhar pelo menos 15 dias de sol para que quando o outono voltar a sério até nos sabe ainda melhor a chuva


----------



## Roque (8 Set 2011 às 01:39)

Como foi referido, vamos ter o AA em cima de nós, nestes dias de Setembro, coisa que pouco tivemos nos meses de Julho e Agosto. Pode ser ignorância minha, mas sempre pensei que o sol fosse o responsavel pela intensificaçao e a localizaçao do AA dos Açores, ou seja onde quero chegar é que o mês de Setembro em termos de horas de sol, tem menos do que os meses de Julho e Agosto, o que me faz pensar que esta situaçao nao seria muito normal agora.


----------



## stormy (8 Set 2011 às 02:23)

Roque disse:


> Como foi referido, vamos ter o AA em cima de nós, nestes dias de Setembro, coisa que pouco tivemos nos meses de Julho e Agosto. Pode ser ignorância minha, mas sempre pensei que o sol fosse o responsavel pela intensificaçao e a localizaçao do AA dos Açores, ou seja onde quero chegar é que o mês de Setembro em termos de horas de sol, tem menos do que os meses de Julho e Agosto, o que me faz pensar que esta situaçao nao seria muito normal agora.



Tem a ver com padrões atmosfericos, á nossa latitude é perfeitamente aceitavel e comum o verão durar até inicios de Outubro, pois só a partir dai é que os anticiclones subtropicais deixam de exercer tanta permanencia como o fazem entre Junho e Setembro.

Mas tal como por vezes eles estão mais fracos que o usual em Julho ou Agosto, tambem podem estar mais fortes que o normal em Setembro ou Outubro.
Nas nossas latitudes nunca nos livramos completamente dos atniciclones, nem mesmo no Inverno..


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2011 às 02:38)

Roque disse:


> pouco tivemos nos meses de Julho e Agosto



Não tivemos AA em Julho ? Deves estar a brincar....


----------



## Norther (8 Set 2011 às 09:39)

Parece que durante a tarde e inicio da noite de Sábado o litoral Norte e Centro terá alguma precipitação


----------



## Norther (8 Set 2011 às 09:50)




----------



## beachboy30 (8 Set 2011 às 10:27)

É de facto impressionante a descida acentuada de temperaturas para Sábado e Domingo, com possibilidade de chuviscos no litoral norte e centro, para voltar a subir de novo a partir de 2ª feira, e principalmente após uma semana tão quente como esta... É caso para dizer que o AA também tira folga ao fim de semana . Que pontaria "azarada".

Vou começar a negociar as minhas folgas com o meu chefe para meio da semana até a época de Verão acabar, isto de folgar aos fins de semana, em tempos de "veraneio", não está a dar certo... Sorry pelo desabafo/off-topic...

Conclusão: temos Verão para durar, com uma pequena folga precisamente no fim de semana...


----------



## Roque (8 Set 2011 às 10:46)

Obrigado pelo explicação Stormy


----------



## beachboy30 (8 Set 2011 às 12:12)

Por falar em o tempo voltar a aquecer a partir de 2ª feira, aparentemente o AA vai-se fixar muito próximo da zona de "bloqueio", a O/SO do UK, o que nos vai trazer umas correntes de E/NE por cá... E não parece querer abandonar muito esta posição durante uns valentes dias, isto a julgar pela tendência dos principais modelos... Quem diria, a meio de Setembro, algo como tivemos em Abril e Maio... Julho e Agosto deviam colocar os olhos nisto .

A tendência para já parece ser de "secura" para este mês...


----------



## Aurélio (8 Set 2011 às 14:58)

De acordo com os modelos parece que não se afigura nada de novo nos proximos dias com o AA em cima de nós numa posição de tal bloqueio.
Tal situação deverá manter-se pelo menos até dia 20 Setembro e depois logo se verá ...

Ainda uma nota desde cerca do dia 20 Agosto ou algo genero que a NAO tornou-se positiva e segundo as previsões deverá manter-se pelo menos até dia 18 Setembro (alcance).
Sinceramente era o cenário que eu queria neste momento era uma NAO + 

Antes agora que mais tarde ....


----------



## beachboy30 (8 Set 2011 às 18:01)

E a run das 12h do GFS insiste no "bloqueio"... E de que maneira... Foi aquilo que não tivemos absolutamente em Julho e Agosto...

Se as previsões se confirmassem, muito possivelmente teríamos uma onda de calor em Setembro, com tantos dias com o AA estacionado na zona da Biscaia, sem se mover muito, e intensificando-se inclusivamente para os 1035 hPa. Correntes de E/NE bem vincadas, secas e que no litoral oeste, principalmente, se revelariam quentes (embora não escaldantes, como em Julho ou Agosto). 

Mas tudo isto é ainda futurologia, mas será situação a acompanhar. Certo é o fim de semana de chuviscada para voltar a aquecer a partir de 2ª feira...  Senão muito possivelmente a onda de calor ocorreria já...


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2011 às 00:06)

Aurélio disse:


> De acordo com os modelos parece que não se afigura nada de novo nos proximos dias com o AA em cima de nós numa posição de tal bloqueio.
> Tal situação deverá manter-se pelo menos até dia 20 Setembro e depois logo se verá ...
> 
> Ainda uma nota desde cerca do dia 20 Agosto ou algo genero que a NAO tornou-se positiva e segundo as previsões deverá manter-se pelo menos até dia 18 Setembro (alcance).
> ...



Sim, até dia 20 mantem-se este cenário, em principio, sendo que entre dia 21 e 26 poderemos ter uma mudança de padrão...o que eu antecipo para Outubro e Novembro tem que ver com a redução da actividade tropical e a quebra da dorsal Atlantica, permitindo uma fase de instabilidade de SW/W antes de entrarmos numa fase de NAO/AO+ mais intensa durante Dezembro.

Para já a actividade tropical e extratropical teem mantido um padrão mais estavel, e com o Nate e a Maria temos a certeza que haverá mais fuel nas proximas semanas para alimentar as depressões atlanticas, o que consequentemente deverá manter a dorsal subtropical saudavel e proxima á PI.

Apesar de tudo, como sistemas dinamicos e de dificil previsão, o Nate e a Maria poderão tomar um comportamento diferente do que os modelos teem vindo a modelar, podendo isso afectar o estado do tempo por cá de maneira imprevisivel..mas para já, a filosofia tem sido a indicada e parece coerente em praticamente todos os modelos.


----------



## madmario (9 Set 2011 às 09:17)

Então os meus amigos experts aqui do forum o que me dizem do tempo que irá fazer este Sábado e Domingo na zona do Guincho em Cascais ?

O site da meteorologia não me esclarece o suficiente ... 

Desde já o meu obrigado.


----------



## vitamos (9 Set 2011 às 10:08)

madmario disse:


> Então os meus amigos experts aqui do forum o que me dizem do tempo que irá fazer este Sábado e Domingo na zona do Guincho em Cascais ?
> 
> O site da meteorologia não me esclarece o suficiente ...
> 
> Desde já o meu obrigado.



O fim de semana será caracterizado por um abaixamento das temperaturas máximas. Para o Guincho é provável que o dia de Sábado tenha mesmo precipitação fraca. Ambos os dias apresentarão vento por vezes moderado de NW.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Set 2011 às 11:53)

stormy disse:


> Sim, até dia 20 mantem-se este cenário, em principio, sendo que entre dia 21 e 26 poderemos ter uma mudança de padrão...o que eu antecipo para Outubro e Novembro tem que ver com a redução da actividade tropical e a quebra da dorsal Atlantica, permitindo uma fase de instabilidade de SW/W antes de entrarmos numa fase de NAO/AO+ mais intensa durante Dezembro.
> 
> Para já a actividade tropical e extratropical teem mantido um padrão mais estavel, e com o Nate e a Maria temos a certeza que haverá mais fuel nas proximas semanas para alimentar as depressões atlanticas, o que consequentemente deverá manter a dorsal subtropical saudavel e proxima á PI.
> 
> Apesar de tudo, como sistemas dinamicos e de dificil previsão, o Nate e a Maria poderão tomar um comportamento diferente do que os modelos teem vindo a modelar, podendo isso afectar o estado do tempo por cá de maneira imprevisivel..mas para já, a filosofia tem sido a indicada e parece coerente em praticamente todos os modelos.



Concordo plenamente, a minha previsão sazonal também aponta precisamente para esse cenário, com nada de depressões vindas de Noroeste mas sim fluxo de Sudoeste/Oeste com provaveis Cut-Offs, e isto somente no Outono (Outubro e Novembro)

Quantos aos modelos temos um padrão claro de NAO+ nos proximos 10 dias ou 15 dias ...


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2011 às 12:43)

Aurélio disse:


> Concordo plenamente, a minha previsão sazonal também aponta precisamente para esse cenário, com nada de depressões vindas de Noroeste mas sim fluxo de Sudoeste/Oeste com provaveis Cut-Offs, e isto somente no Outono (Outubro e Novembro)
> 
> Quantos aos modelos temos um padrão claro de NAO+ nos proximos 10 dias ou 15 dias ...



Eu acredito mais em situações de NW, no Inverno, e não serão muitas...


----------



## Aurélio (9 Set 2011 às 13:39)

stormy disse:


> Eu acredito mais em situações de NW, no Inverno, e não serão muitas...



Sim falei em Sudoeste e Oeste no Outono obviamente ... como bem dizia, e quanto ao Inverno espero um Inverno de acordo com os tempos modernos, ou seja mais seco do que o habitual e tem que tem sido a tendencia das ultimas decadas essencialmente com Janeiro até Março bem mais secos que o habitual .... mas falta ainda tanto tempo, e ainda pode mudar ...

Resumindo, Sudoeste e Oeste até Novembro, e depois Noroeste pro Inverno, embora coisa pouca ....
Quanto ao sudoeste e oeste espero um ciclo entre 2 semana de Outubro até 2 semana de Novembro ...

PS: Fim de Off-Topic pra mim, que este tópico é de modelos a 15 dias ...


----------



## beachboy30 (9 Set 2011 às 14:23)

Aurélio disse:


> PS: Fim de Off-Topic pra mim, que este tópico é de modelos a 15 dias ...



E por falar em modelos a 15 dias, o GFS continua a apostar no "bloqueio" durante uma semana pelo menos, para lá do próximo fim de semana, com a ISO 20ºC a 850 hPa bem em cima do continente... Impressionante, digo eu. 

O ECMWF não é tão "generoso" portanto... a ver vamos... Acho que vamos ficar num meio termo entre os 2 modelos...

Certo é que este fim de semana é melhor arranjar alternativas à praia para quem estava a pensar ir pois quem vê a semana que tem estado pode estar "ansioso" pelo fim de semana mas pode tirar o "cavalinho da chuva"  (e é bem capaz de chover mesmo ). O calor tem regresso marcado a partir de.... 2ª feira...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Set 2011 às 14:29)

Venham correntes de SW que é da maneira que chove a sério no sul


----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2011 às 14:41)

beachboy30 disse:


> E por falar em modelos a 15 dias, o GFS continua a apostar no "bloqueio" durante uma semana pelo menos, para lá do próximo fim de semana, com a ISO 20ºC a 850 hPa bem em cima do continente... Impressionante, digo eu.
> 
> O ECMWF não é tão "generoso" portanto... a ver vamos... Acho que vamos ficar num meio termo entre os 2 modelos...
> 
> Certo é que este fim de semana é melhor arranjar alternativas à praia para quem estava a pensar ir pois quem vê a semana que tem estado pode estar "ansioso" pelo fim de semana mas pode tirar o "cavalinho da chuva"  (e é bem capaz de chover mesmo ). O calor tem regresso marcado a partir de.... 2ª feira...



Como já aconteceu noutras ocasiões o calor vai "fintar" o fim de semana, no entanto a chuva deve se ficar pelo litoral Norte e centro


----------



## beachboy30 (9 Set 2011 às 14:50)

MSantos disse:


> Como já aconteceu noutras ocasiões o calor vai "fintar" o fim de semana, no entanto a chuva deve se ficar pelo litoral Norte e centro



A minha filha adora praia, ainda é pior que o pai, e está toda ansiosa pelo fim de semana... Como ela ainda não tem idade para ler e ver este fórum , já lhe estou a dizer que o São Pedro não quer nada com ela no que a praia/calor/bom tempo diz respeito para o fim de semana... E tal como disseste e muito bem, já aconteceu noutras ocasiões, mas neste fim de semana vai ser realmente notório. Os pais trabalham durante a semana portanto nada feito...  A ver vamos o que reserva o próximo. Se o GFS tiver razão, não haverão motivos para preocupação neste aspecto . Mas duvido. Inclino-me mais para o ECMWF.

Fim de off-topic .


----------



## DRC (9 Set 2011 às 15:12)

A partir de meados da próxima semana os modelos mostram possibilidade de instabilidade. O que acham?


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2011 às 17:54)

Cada vez mais evidente nos modelos está a dissolução da dorsal atlantica para o fim do mês, com ondulações do jet a vir de W, inclusivé sistemas hibridos/subtropicais a poderem formar-se no Atlantico.

A tendencia para um final de mês interessante, com instabilidade e temperaturas ainda altas está a fixar-se.


----------



## Rainy (10 Set 2011 às 00:51)

DRC disse:


> A partir de meados da próxima semana os modelos mostram possibilidade de instabilidade. O que acham?



Eu pensava que era só para o final do mês!??


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2011 às 00:52)

Rainy disse:


> Eu pensava que era só para o final do mês!??



Ninguém sabe ao certo. As futurologias são arriscadas, nesta altura então ainda mais.


----------



## beachboy30 (10 Set 2011 às 10:03)

Grande divergência entre o GFS e o ECMWF para o final da próxima semana. Ambos são semelhantes para o início da semana, com o AA a fortalecer-se sobre nós, portanto uma subida das temperaturas relativamente a este fim de semana que, como era de esperar, está bastante mais fresco face ao que tivemos durante a semana . Mais para a frente... o GFS continua a insistir no AA a fixar-se na zona de "bloqueio" (O/SO do UK) e a trazer sobre nós uma corrente quente e seca de E/NE; o ECMWF "desfaz" o AA, com entrada de ar marítimo bastante mais fresco.

Vai ser engraçado seguir as tendências . Ficaremos num meio termo?


----------



## beachboy30 (10 Set 2011 às 10:05)

beachboy30 disse:


> Grande divergência entre o GFS e o ECMWF para o final da próxima semana. Ambos são semelhantes para o início da semana, com o AA a fortalecer-se sobre nós, portanto uma subida das temperaturas relativamente a este fim de semana que, como era de esperar, está bastante mais fresco face ao que tivemos durante a semana . Mais para a frente... o GFS continua a insistir no AA a fixar-se na zona de "bloqueio" (O/SO do UK) e a trazer sobre nós uma corrente quente e seca de E/NE; o ECMWF "desfaz" o AA, com entrada de ar marítimo bastante mais fresco.
> 
> Vai ser engraçado seguir as tendências . Ficaremos num meio termo?



E quando digo "desfaz" refiro-me à zona de "bloqueio" onde o GFS o coloca, perto da Biscaia .


----------



## Rainy (11 Set 2011 às 12:17)

Então está tudo a dormir, é só sol e tempo estavel até ao final do mês?


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Set 2011 às 12:43)

Rainy disse:


> Então está tudo a dormir, é só sol e tempo estavel até ao final do mês?



Pelos vistos, até ao final do mês é quase só isso sim.


----------



## beachboy30 (11 Set 2011 às 20:34)

De facto este mês vai continuar quente... A semana vai começar quentinha para depois refrescar ligeiramente para o final da semana (5ª e 6ª). Para o fim de semana, já há algumas divergências entre ECMWF e GFS: o primeiro coloca o AA a estender-se (novamente) em crista até à P.I., com temperaturas a subir novamente, embora de forma ligeira, o GFS coloca uma situação muito semelhante à que tivemos em grande parte de Julho, com a acção conjunta do AA a oeste dos Açores, ligeiramente, e um cavado associado a uma depressão na zona nas ilhas britânicas, resultando em nortada moderada a forte e bastante mais fresca que estes últimos tempos. Vejamos em que ficamos. 

Certa é a ausência de precipitação. O ECMWF, nas suas previsões mais longínquas, coloca uma "cut-off" a W/SW do continente que, se se verificasse esse cenário, injectaria ar quente e seco de SE (norte de África) no continente... É um mês que promete ser quente este Setembro, se não fossem os dias mais pequenos estaríamos com episódios de calor algo constantes, a meu ver...


----------



## Rainy (11 Set 2011 às 22:38)

Estou a ver que vamos ter o regresso dos incêndios, só espero mesmo é que Outubro e Novembro recompensem


----------



## Norther (13 Set 2011 às 00:08)

parece que a boas probabilidades de ter animação aqui para o interior

http://www.ogimet.com/loopfmap.phtml?zone=SP00&date=20110912&run=12&lev=SFC&delta=12


----------



## Rainy (13 Set 2011 às 00:22)

Eu não vejo nada de animação nesse mapa, só o AA a voltar a se aproximar na prox semana!
E quanto mais pedimos pela chuva mais ela se afasta, mas pensamos ++ que Outubro vai dar q falar!!


----------



## Microburst (13 Set 2011 às 09:57)

Rainy disse:


> Eu não vejo nada de animação nesse mapa, só o AA a voltar a se aproximar na prox semana!
> E quanto mais pedimos pela chuva mais ela se afasta, mas pensamos ++ que Outubro vai dar q falar!!



Fale por si, caro Rainy, o tempo está óptimo assim. 

Uma das coisas que de facto adorava era que se confirmassem as previsões dum final de Outono e Inverno secos e frios. Sei que a chuva faz falta, como é natural, mas já estou fartinho de chuva.


----------



## Norther (13 Set 2011 às 10:01)

bons dias, acho que entre Quinta Feira e Sabado aqui para o interior norte e centro poderemos ter periodos de chuva e trovoada, o que seria optimo  tanto o GFS como ECMWF dão como possibilidade.


Previsão para 5ª feira, 15 de setembro de 2011

Céu pouco nublado, apresentando períodos de maior nebulosidade
no Algarve e durante a tarde nas regiões do interior.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada,
mais prováveis nas regiões do interior norte e centro.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h) predominando do quadrante sul,
soprando temporariamente moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de sueste Algarve.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

METEOROLOGISTA: Paula Leitão.

Actualizado a 12 de setembro de 2011 às 11:49 UTC








[/URL]







[/URL]






[/URL]






[/URL]


----------



## Norther (13 Set 2011 às 10:42)

Microburst disse:


> Fale por si, caro Rainy, o tempo está óptimo assim.
> 
> Uma das coisas que de facto adorava era que se confirmassem as previsões dum final de Outono e Inverno secos e frios. Sei que a chuva faz falta, como é natural, mas já estou fartinho de chuva.





Não concordo nada contigo, acho que o inverno tem que ser bem chovido e com 1 ou 2 nevões, a nossa agricultura só tem a ganhar com isso, invernos secos e muito frios levam a grandes geadas, geadas negras, e destroem as culturas, tal como os nevões que ajudam a controlar as pragas de insectos nas árvores e sem falar nos ecosistemas que temos e que são belissimos que precisam de água


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Set 2011 às 15:40)

Em relação a gostos acho que não vale de muito estar a discutir, até porque não faz parte deste tópico isso Mas sendo racional é óbvio que o nosso Portugal continua a precisar de Invernos (e não só) suficientemente regados...

Em relação às previsões para os dias que se seguem os modelos mostram o seguinte:

- Não querendo arriscar a mais de 150h, aquilo que o GFS prevê é que apesar de o AA oscilar um pouco na sua localização e na sua força, nunca se chegará a afastar demasiado do Continente, como tal ainda teremos mais um dias de Verão até ao final do fim de semana pelo menos...
- Como não há bela sem senão, lá para quinta feira e sexta feira podemos ter as famosas trovoadas de Setembro...eu arriscaria que 5a será mais propicio no interior norte e talvez o litoral numa fase inicial também tenha sorte...na sexta será mais a sul...

- O ECMWF acompanha o GFS, embora o último me pareça abusar nas máximas, ao contrário do Europeu que ao contrário do habitual é mais contido...


----------



## Microburst (13 Set 2011 às 20:36)

Norther disse:


> Não concordo nada contigo, acho que o inverno tem que ser bem chovido e com 1 ou 2 nevões, a nossa agricultura só tem a ganhar com isso, invernos secos e muito frios levam a grandes geadas, geadas negras, e destroem as culturas, tal como os nevões que ajudam a controlar as pragas de insectos nas árvores e sem falar nos ecosistemas que temos e que são belissimos que precisam de água



Concordo em absoluto consigo, caro Norther, aliás como referi na minha anterior intervenção. Pena é que nevões por aqui nem vê-los. Mas como disse o Mário, não é aqui o lugar para esse tipo de discussões já que as Estações não se comportam a pedido como se de um "Agora Escolha" se tratasse. Aguardemos portanto, já não falta muito. 

Fim do off-topic.


----------



## beachboy30 (14 Set 2011 às 10:41)

E este mês de Setembro continua na sua "travessia do deserto": AA bem perto do continente, com ligeiras oscilações, principalmente ao fim de semana (este será mais um fim de semana em que as temperaturas descem face ao que se verifica durante a semana de 2ª a 6ª, já começa a ser caricato... ).

Desta forma, as temperaturas continuarão altas (excepção feita ao fim de semana...).

E olhando para a "futurologia" dos principais modelos, não se parecem avizinhar grandes alterações a este padrão... Será que vamos ter este mês todo assim? De fazer inveja ao verdadeiro Verão de Julho e Agosto?...


----------



## Norther (14 Set 2011 às 12:34)

Microburst disse:


> Concordo em absoluto consigo, caro Norther, aliás como referi na minha anterior intervenção. Pena é que nevões por aqui nem vê-los. Mas como disse o Mário, não é aqui o lugar para esse tipo de discussões já que as Estações não se comportam a pedido como se de um "Agora Escolha" se tratasse. Aguardemos portanto, já não falta muito.
> 
> Fim do off-topic.




tem toda a razão, aqui não é lugar para estes comentários e cada um tem os seus gostos, peço desculpa 
Fim do off-topic. 

Falando no tempo para Quinta e Sexta Feira parece que o Sul do país tem maior potencialidade para acontecerem trovoadas


----------



## Veterano (14 Set 2011 às 12:38)

Norther disse:


> Falando no tempo para Quinta e Sexta Feira parece que o Sul do país tem maior potencialidade para acontecerem trovoadas



  Mas não deixam de ser fracas potencialidades.

  O grosso da coluna será no sudeste de Espanha.


----------



## vitamos (14 Set 2011 às 12:44)

Norther disse:


> Falando no tempo para Quinta e Sexta Feira parece que o Sul do país tem maior potencialidade para acontecerem trovoadas



Está a faltar um pequeno (que no fundo é bem grande pormenor)... Basta veres os quadros de precipitação para teres uma ideia, além das próprias previsões do IM... 
O CAPE por si só não quer dizer nada... Se olhares para os meteogramas, por exemplo, repararás que é a norte que existe mais humidade e consequente cobertura de nuvens. Ou seja, e tal como está na previsão a possibilidade de trovoadas é neste momento maior no Norte e Centro, nomeadamente no interior.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Set 2011 às 18:16)

vitamos disse:


> Está a faltar um pequeno (que no fundo é bem grande pormenor)... Basta veres os quadros de precipitação para teres uma ideia, além das próprias previsões do IM...
> O CAPE por si só não quer dizer nada... Se olhares para os meteogramas, por exemplo, repararás que é a norte que existe mais humidade e consequente cobertura de nuvens. Ou seja, e tal como está na previsão a possibilidade de trovoadas é neste momento maior no Norte e Centro, nomeadamente no interior.



Na altura em que o IM modelava para 5a para o interior trovoadas eu desconfiei um pouco, mas em boa verdade os índices de CAPE não afastavam completamente o cenário...
Mas agora o Instituto recuou e apenas coloca aguaceiros para sexta-feira na previsão significativa, a meu ver ainda mais despropositado...aguaceiros sem cumulunimbus no interior custa-me a acreditar que aconteça...
Para mim para arriscar nos aguaceiros, não podem descartar a possibilidade de trovoada...muito embora na previsão descritiva lá vai aparecendo essa hipótese...


----------



## Norther (14 Set 2011 às 19:02)

vitamos disse:


> Está a faltar um pequeno (que no fundo é bem grande pormenor)... Basta veres os quadros de precipitação para teres uma ideia, além das próprias previsões do IM...
> O CAPE por si só não quer dizer nada... Se olhares para os meteogramas, por exemplo, repararás que é a norte que existe mais humidade e consequente cobertura de nuvens. Ou seja, e tal como está na previsão a possibilidade de trovoadas é neste momento maior no Norte e Centro, nomeadamente no interior.




Pois já tinha reparado nisso ate pelo que postei anteriormente e fiquei um pouco confuso por isso, ja fiquei melhor esclarecido e agora olhando pelos meteogramas de algumas cidades de norte a sul da uma melhor noção


----------



## madmario (15 Set 2011 às 09:19)

Caros parceiros de fórum, vão começar ( noutros lados até já começaram ) as vindimas na zona de Terras de Bouro, serra do Geres.

Gostaria que algum companheiro com conhecimentos na matéria me indicasse que tempo iremos ter este fim de semana na referida zona.

Abraços a todos e continuem o bom trabalho aqui desenvolvido.


----------



## Rainy (15 Set 2011 às 14:15)

Já que estas trovoadas de Setembro são mais para o interior, há alguma novidade de instabilidade para a semana que vem


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Set 2011 às 17:38)

madmario disse:


> Caros parceiros de fórum, vão começar ( noutros lados até já começaram ) as vindimas na zona de Terras de Bouro, serra do Geres.
> 
> Gostaria que algum companheiro com conhecimentos na matéria me indicasse que tempo iremos ter este fim de semana na referida zona.
> 
> Abraços a todos e continuem o bom trabalho aqui desenvolvido.



Não te precisas de preocupar com o tempo, diria que até vai estar ideal...
Terás céu pouco nublado ou limpo todo o fim-de-semana com temperaturas relativamente frescas, dificilmente ultrapassará os 25ºC...por isso podes tar tranquilo...


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2011 às 17:44)

Rainy disse:


> Já que estas trovoadas de Setembro são mais para o interior, há alguma novidade de instabilidade para a semana que vem



Os próximos dias é pó e calor, nada mais.

Amanhã haverá um ligeiro arrefecimento mas logo volta o calor.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Set 2011 às 20:10)

Ainda é cedo para ter certezas mas este tempo promete entrar pelo Outubro adentro e mais um modelo que actualiza a previsão sazonal e a tendência se mantém para um Outono normal ou ligeiramente abaixo do normal e um Inverno bem seco ....
Melhores tempos virão ...


----------



## Rainy (15 Set 2011 às 20:23)

Este tempo estavel e quente não consegue se manter durante muito tempo, mais tarde ou mais cedo acabara por ceder, ainda por cimo nesta altura do ano


----------



## beachboy30 (16 Set 2011 às 11:16)

Rainy disse:


> Este tempo estavel e quente não consegue se manter durante muito tempo, mais tarde ou mais cedo acabara por ceder, ainda por cimo nesta altura do ano



Atendendo aos modelos, pelo menos mais uma semana de tempo relativamente quente será de esperar. Excepção feita a este fim de semana, com muita nortada à mistura, mas a partir de 2ª feira essa nortada tende a diminuir, rodando o vento para NE (mais quente e seco). Mais um fim de semana a "fintar o calor". Enfim, que há a dizer...  Coincidências, claro, mas chiça, sempre no mesmo período: fim de semana... 

Portanto, até onde a fiabilidade dos modelos alcança, não se vislumbram grandes mudanças de padrão... Mas sim, terá de mudar, obviamente .

Mas julgo que neste momento já se poderá dizer que este mês de Setembro meteu "inveja" aos seus irmãos Julho e Agosto, se as previsões para a próxima semana se confirmarem...


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Set 2011 às 15:45)

O fim de semana não será de "grandes praias", pelo menos no litoral oeste...temos neste momento uma situação quase constante no mês de Julho, com o AA a oeste mas relativamente distante da costa. Nestas situações há sempre um fortalecimento do vento de NW...desagradável para quem gosta de praia...Mesmo assim as temperaturas máximas apenas ultrapassarão os 30ºC no interior Alentejano...

De mudanças para a próxima semana e como aperitivo para os que gostam de frio, já que teremos uma mudança de padrão na direcção do vento na madrugada de domingo para segunda, passando de NW para NE, o interior norte e centro, em especial o norte, terá mínimas a aproximarem-se dos 6/7ºC...Já bem fresco...será só uma noite, mas mesmo assim já serve para adocicar algumas bocas...

Até ao final da próxima semana não se esperam realmente grandes mudanças, manutenção do AA embora ainda mais distante de nós...tempo seco e temperaturas amenas a cairem lentamente preparando o encerramento do Verão de 2011...que apesar de não ter sido muito bom no litoral oeste (para quem gosta de praia), foi óptimo para a as nossas florestas ao contrário dos últimos anos...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2011 às 16:02)

Na imagem de satélite actual ( www.sat24.com/sp )  vê-se claramente um homicídio em massa de tudo o que é nuvens devido ao ar marítimo está a a entrar pelo país adentro. Adeus trovoadas, e olá ar fresco, mas por pouco tempo obviamente


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2011 às 14:45)

Vento interessante hoje em muitas zonas. A explicação:


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Set 2011 às 14:54)

E esta noite, como vai estar o vento ?

Espero que melhore.. Para o fogo-de artificio na Moita..


----------



## Aurélio (19 Set 2011 às 09:48)

Bom parece que o dia de hoje traz algumas novidades, não em termos de darem chuva mas sim pelo facto de os modelos já mostrarem pelo menos uma tendencia do AA se deslocar para Sudoeste dos Açores e as depressões aproximarem-se do Noroeste de Portugal ...
Por outro lado existe uma pequena tendencia para um bloqueio escandinavo ...

Vamos a ver como isto evolui ...


----------



## beachboy30 (19 Set 2011 às 10:28)

Atendendo aos modelos, diria que a partir da próxima semana teremos uma mudança dos padrões atmosféricos aqui às nossas latitudes, com a afastamento do AA para SW dos Açores... Esta será portanto quiçá a última semana de verdadeiro Verão e parece que o mesmo vai findar precisamente no fecho da sua estação, que nem um relógio suíço . 

Esta semana serão de esperar temperaturas bastante agradáveis, a rondar os 30ºC na zona da Grande Lisboa, por exemplo, começando a diminuir ligeiramente a partir de 4ª feira. Para o fim de semana, tempo ameno, com uma ligeira subida para Domingo, embora ainda falte algum tempo. O vento, esse, tende a diminuir cada vez mais.

Para a outra semana... é esperar para ver mas aparentemente a mudança de padrão está lá, assim o indicam o GFS e ECMWF...


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2011 às 12:38)

beachboy30 disse:


> Atendendo aos modelos, diria que a partir da próxima semana teremos uma mudança dos padrões atmosféricos aqui às nossas latitudes, com a afastamento do AA para SW dos Açores... Esta será portanto quiçá a última semana de verdadeiro Verão e parece que o mesmo vai findar precisamente no fecho da sua estação, que nem um relógio suíço .
> 
> Esta semana serão de esperar temperaturas bastante agradáveis, a rondar os 30ºC na zona da Grande Lisboa, por exemplo, começando a diminuir ligeiramente a partir de 4ª feira. Para o fim de semana, tempo ameno, com uma ligeira subida para Domingo, embora ainda falte algum tempo. O vento, esse, tende a diminuir cada vez mais.
> 
> Para a outra semana... é esperar para ver mas aparentemente a mudança de padrão está lá, assim o indicam o GFS e ECMWF...



No ECMWF é visível essa mudança mas no GFS nada a ver!! continuaria o verão pela semana que vem.


----------



## David sf (19 Set 2011 às 12:44)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom parece que o dia de hoje traz algumas novidades, não em termos de darem chuva mas sim pelo facto de os modelos já mostrarem pelo menos uma tendencia do AA se deslocar para Sudoeste dos Açores e as depressões aproximarem-se do Noroeste de Portugal ...
> Por outro lado existe uma pequena tendencia para um bloqueio escandinavo ...
> 
> Vamos a ver como isto evolui ...



Exceptuando a ténue probabilidade de trovoadas no interior no final desta semana (sexta ou sábado), não há sinal de mudança de padrão, as saídas do GFS e do ECMWF das 00z são saídas isoladas, não concordantes com os seus ensembles.


----------



## Rainy (19 Set 2011 às 16:21)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom parece que o dia de hoje traz algumas novidades, não em termos de darem chuva mas sim pelo facto de os modelos já mostrarem pelo menos uma tendencia do AA se deslocar para Sudoeste dos Açores e as depressões aproximarem-se do Noroeste de Portugal ...
> Por outro lado existe uma pequena tendencia para um bloqueio escandinavo ...
> 
> Vamos a ver como isto evolui ...



É normal o AA se deslocar agora para sudoeste já que a actividade tropical diminuíu e o jet stream desçeu mais para sul nos EUA


----------



## stormy (19 Set 2011 às 21:28)

Rainy disse:


> É normal o AA se deslocar agora para sudoeste já que a actividade tropical diminuíu e o jet stream desçeu mais para sul nos EUA



Hum...mais para sudeste sim, sudoeste não tanto.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2011 às 12:20)

Relativamente aos modelos não espero alteração de padrão pelo menos até ao 10 Outubro, e o que existir será somente pequenos restos frontais ..
Preve-se que se mantenha nos proximos 15 dias uma tendencia para NAO -

provavelmente para o final do mês algo chuvoso quem sabe mais para a região Norte ...
Afinal de contas geralmente a pluviosidade de Outono costuma acontecer depois dos dias 10 ou 15, e é exactamente isso que espero que aconteça ..


----------



## Rainy (20 Set 2011 às 15:20)

Só se for para o sul porque para aqui a precipitação outonal começa logo no final de Set!!


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2011 às 15:24)

O padrão que eu estava a antecipar parece que se quer establecer a partir dos ultimos dias do mês.

O Pacifico está numa fase de intsbilidade no que toca á posição dos centros de acção, e o Atlantico iniciará uma fase em que entraremos num padrão estavel em que a dorsal Atlantica se começa a quebrar originando um cavado no Atlantico central.
Este padrão é favorecido á medida que a niña se intensifica, a America vai arrefecendo e a actividade tropical vai decaindo.

Analisando o mapa:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Temos a tal abertura de um cavado no Atlantico, logo a partir das 96h, com o AA a estender-se sob o Atlantico nos niveis baixos, mas apenas suportado por uma bom cinturão anticiclonico na zona do Saara e na Bermuda-EUA.

Este padrão é bom para a advecção de ar tropical na Europa ocidental, ainda mais na fase positiva da MJO ( prevista para inicio de Outubro no Atlantico), que reforça a convecção tropical e atira ainda mais humidade e energia pelo cavado.

Com base nisto espero que esteja eminente o primeiro evento convectivo de boas dimensões deste Outono, associado ao cavado ou a uma cut-off secundaria.
Tambem há a hipotese vaga de algum sistema tropical conseguir ser arrastado para norte e nordeste nesse rasgão do cinturão anticiclonico..
Bom...situação a ser acompanhada


----------



## Rainy (20 Set 2011 às 15:33)

Isso traria um padrão muito instavel para o continente no final de Set e inicio de Out!!


----------



## David sf (20 Set 2011 às 18:30)

stormy disse:


> Com base nisto espero que esteja eminente o primeiro evento convectivo de boas dimensões deste Outono, associado ao cavado ou a uma cut-off secundaria.
> Tambem há a hipotese vaga de algum sistema tropical conseguir ser arrastado para norte e nordeste nesse rasgão do cinturão anticiclonico..
> Bom...situação a ser acompanhada



Vai ser animado, mas acredito que só nos Açores. Estás a intuir uma mudança de padrão, que certamente virá, só acho que não será tão cedo, muito dificilmente acontecerá este mês:

Sinóptica, hoje:







Ensembles do GFS

120 h






Diminuição do geopotencial, mas a dorsal ainda se aguenta na PI, quando muito qualquer coisa raspará o flanco noroeste.

180 h






Praticamente igual a hoje.

240 h






Tudo na mesma.

300 h






Nada de novo.

Ensembles ECM

Igual às 120 h. Só às 240 horas intui algo de diferente face ao GFS:






Com um pouco de sorte teríamos um cavado ou uma cut-off no dia 1 de outubro (e seria o 4º mês consecutivo que abríamos com perturbação atmosférica, e curiosamente os meses habitualmente mais estáveis).

Portanto, para mim no continente e no que toca a precipitação, as contas do mês estão feitas, podem-se somar alguns mm, muito localmente, mercê de alguma convecção, mas mesmo isso já acho pouco provável. Os Açores é que estarão na crista da onda, para compensar a seca que têm tido, vão ficar bem regados nos próximos dias.


----------



## Rainy (20 Set 2011 às 22:37)

Estou a ver que cada um tem a sua história, mais vale esperar pelo fim de semana para ver!!
Mas pareçe que este ano estamos presos com o verão!!(por agora)


----------



## Goku (21 Set 2011 às 10:28)

Não me digam que vai chover nos Açores quando eu estiver lá de férias??? 
Chego lá no dia 29 de Setembro.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (21 Set 2011 às 11:58)

O IM na sua previsão sigificativa dá chuva moderada para o distrito de Leiria, os modelos que consultei nao vi grande coisa será que vira essa chuva mesmo?


----------



## ferreirinha47 (21 Set 2011 às 12:02)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> O IM na sua previsão sigificativa dá chuva moderada para o distrito de Leiria, os modelos que consultei nao vi grande coisa será que vira essa chuva mesmo?



Esta previsão é para sexta feira,


----------



## vitamos (21 Set 2011 às 12:09)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Esta previsão é para sexta feira,



A previsão significativa tem gralhas constantes que depois são corrigidas. É recomendável sempre a  leitura da descritiva


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2011 às 12:30)

O que continua a ser plausivel, é que o principio de Outubro deverá manter a mesma caracteristica de Setembro excepto no toca ás temperaturas que pouco a pouco irão descendo ...
Como disse há uns dias ... apenas espero mudanças lá pro 2ª década de Outubro, até lá somente o Norte poderá ver alguns chuviscos ....


----------



## Lousano (21 Set 2011 às 13:49)

Aurélio disse:


> O que continua a ser plausivel, é que o principio de Outubro deverá manter a mesma caracteristica de Setembro excepto no toca ás temperaturas que pouco a pouco irão descendo ...
> Como disse há uns dias ... apenas espero mudanças lá pro 2ª década de Outubro, até lá somente o Norte poderá ver alguns chuviscos ....



E tudo leva a crer que será o terceiro ano consecutivo sem as habituais fortes depressões térmicas.


----------



## martinus (21 Set 2011 às 16:18)

Lousano disse:


> E tudo leva a crer que será o terceiro ano consecutivo sem as habituais fortes depressões térmicas.



Talvez a Península Ibérica esteja a aquecer menos? Ou talvez o entorno da Península esteja a aquecer mais? Ou outro factor...


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Set 2011 às 16:51)

martinus disse:


> Talvez a Península Ibérica esteja a aquecer menos? Ou talvez o entorno da Península esteja a aquecer mais? Ou outro factor...



É preciso que algumas condições se juntam para que tal aconteça...é verdade que este ano não foi tão quente como o anterior, mas o ano passado também não tivemos grandes eventos convectivos...É uma questão de sorte, este ano vi muito da convectividade que podíamos ter tido a "fugir" para terras Espanholas...
Esquecendo esse aspecto volto a focar-me no que aí está para vir...

Concordo com o Aurélio, para o que nos resta de Setembro, será principalmente e primeiramente o NW do Continente a iniciar a mudança de padrão que deverá chegar em Outubro...
Depressões ainda a latitudes muito altas, mas nota-se uma tendência para começarem a rasgar até mais a sul...
Os modelos de interessante mostram que lá para dia 28 se pode formar algo, não está bem definido se será apenas em altitude ou se será algo mais consistente...
O calor sim, esse estará de despedida...


----------



## Lousano (21 Set 2011 às 17:11)

martinus disse:


> Talvez a Península Ibérica esteja a aquecer menos? Ou talvez o entorno da Península esteja a aquecer mais? Ou outro factor...



Não é o caso, basta lembrar que o Verão de 2010 foi muito quente.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Set 2011 às 17:47)

Lousano disse:


> Não é o caso, basta lembrar que o Verão de 2010 foi muito quente.



Embora fique um pouco fora do âmbito deste tópico, acho que é necessário ter percepção que para termos as famosas trovoadas de Verão é preciso reunirem-se factores que nem sempre andam juntos...
Antes de tudo é necessário um *dia bem quente* para que o interior da Península ou o local em questão aqueça bem mais que as áreas circundantes, o que por norma nem tem sido muito difícil ocorrer nos nosso Verões...À partida esse ar mais quente torna-se menos denso e vai subindo arrefecendo e adquirindo *humidade* até que passe o nível de condensação, de forma a formar nuvens...Aqui temos já um problema habitual no nosso interior, muitas vezes a falta de humidade mata logo de inicio as possibilidades que temos...
Caso a humidade relativa não seja um obstáculo é preciso que não tenhamos *vento* enquanto se faz a  subida do ar quente, pois caso contrário a coluna estabelecida na formação de cúmulos vai ser cortada...
Estes são apenas alguns factores...e, apesar de tudo, este ano ainda tivemos algumas situações interessantes...


----------



## Zapiao (21 Set 2011 às 20:05)

Por falar em trovoada: existe algum instrumento para medir o cape?  desculpem se for bacorada


----------



## rfilipeg (21 Set 2011 às 21:47)

MarioCabral disse:


> *Embora fique um pouco fora do âmbito deste tópico, acho que é necessário ter percepção que para termos as famosas trovoadas de Verão é preciso reunirem-se factores que nem sempre andam juntos...
> Antes de tudo é necessário um dia bem quente* para que o interior da Península ou o local em questão aqueça bem mais que as áreas circundantes, o que por norma nem tem sido muito difícil ocorrer nos nosso Verões...À partida esse ar mais quente torna-se menos denso e vai subindo arrefecendo e adquirindo *humidade* até que passe o nível de condensação, de forma a formar nuvens...Aqui temos já um problema habitual no nosso interior, muitas vezes a falta de humidade mata logo de inicio as possibilidades que temos...
> Caso a humidade relativa não seja um obstáculo é preciso que não tenhamos *vento* enquanto se faz a  subida do ar quente, pois caso contrário a coluna estabelecida na formação de cúmulos vai ser cortada...
> Estes são apenas alguns factores...e, apesar de tudo, este ano ainda tivemos algumas situações interessantes...



Olhe, então explique-me porque existem trovoadas no Inverno, às vezes ainda mais severas que no Verão, e em tempo frio?


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2011 às 22:12)

rfilipeg disse:


> Olhe, então explique-me porque existem trovoadas no Inverno, às vezes ainda mais severas que no Verão, e em tempo frio?



Isso tem a ver com o pós frontal. Após a passagem de uma frente fria, a atmosfera arrefece muito depressa, e leva a que haja trovoadas por vezes bastante violentas.


----------



## Beaufort (21 Set 2011 às 23:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isso tem a ver com o pós frontal. Após a passagem de uma frente fria, a atmosfera arrefece muito depressa, e leva a que haja trovoadas por vezes bastante violentas.



A trovoada está associada a condições de forte instabilidade vertical, ou seja depende da estrutura térmica ao longo da troposfera.
Nas frentes frias a condensação que produz cumulonimbus dá-se pela subida de uma massa de ar frio sobre uma massa de ar quente, com ascenção rápida.

No verão é o forte aquecimento da superfície que provoca a subida do ar quente, mas neste caso devido à convecção que se produz e não ao encontro de diferentes massas de ar.


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2011 às 23:50)

Beaufort disse:


> A trovoada está associada a condições de forte instabilidade vertical, ou seja depende da estrutura térmica ao longo da troposfera.
> Nas frentes frias a condensação que produz cumulonimbus dá-se pela subida de uma massa de ar frio sobre uma massa de ar quente, com ascenção rápida.
> 
> No verão é o forte aquecimento da superfície que provoca a subida do ar quente, mas neste caso devido à convecção que se produz e não ao encontro de diferentes massas de ar.



No Inverno maior parte da convecção severa ocorre ou nas frentes frias ou em sectores quentes instaveis.
Tomando o exemplo do evento de 18Fev 2008, uma Cut-off com expressão á superficie arrastou uma pluma tropical desde o Atlantico central, e a convecção severa que ocorreu em Lisboa deu-se quando o ar tropical maritimo encontrou uma linha de forçamento, o resultante foram nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vetical ( Medições da temperatura dos topos sugerem altitudes de 10 a 13km), nuvens essas que dada a origem em massas de ar muito ricas em agua descarregaram quantidades de precipitação da ordem dos 100 a 150mm na AML em 24h.
Portanto, fortes linhas de instabilidade associadas a massas de ar quente geralmente dão em trovoadas intensas no Inverno..

No caso das frentes frias, o mecanismo é tal como referes, e tambem podem ocorrer situações severas dependendo da energia retida na massa de ar pré frontal.

A convecção pós frontal, que refere o Mario, occore numa atmosfera muito fria, mas com bastante calor retido nos niveis baixos, calor latente que geralmente está armazenado no mar e que pode gerar bruscos movimentos verticas devido ao gradiente termico vertical.
Estas trovoadas são as mais frequentes e afectam geralmente apenas o litoral.


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2011 às 23:50)

É o perfil vertical das temperaturas que dita a instabilidade da atmosfera como alguns disseram, no Inverno num pós frontal a maioria das vezes vem agarrada uma bolsa de ar muito fria em altitude, e como a superfície arrefece sempre muito mais lentamente que as camadas baixas ou médias, existe esse gradiente vertical que permite trovoadas. Inverno ou Verão, é sempre esse gradiente que as permite. No Verão a coisa normalmente complica-se, pois muitas vezes existe esse gradiente mas falta um outro, a humidade.

Em relação às depressões térmicas, elas formam-se todos os santos dias na PI em dias de calor no Verão e contribuem para as famosas nortadas que tantos odeiam... ou adoram. Tal como se formam as depressões térmicas no Verão também se formam os anticiclones térmicos no Inverno, que são infelizmente muito menos "famosos" que as depressões, mas contribuem em dias frios e de céu limpo com umas belas inversões de tirar as teias de aranha à parte negativa dos termómetros. 

Nos últimos anos percebi que há uma certa mitologia com as depressões térmicas aos quais muitos associam instabilidade, e isso é errado, a depressão térmica da PI só em condições excepcionais de bastante humidade gera instabilidade e trovoadas.  A maioria das vezes em que temos instabilidade no Verão, é de depressões térmicas no norte de África ou da PI que interagem com depressões frias em altitude, não foi apenas pelas depressões térmicas da PI em si.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Set 2011 às 02:37)

rfilipeg disse:


> Olhe, então explique-me porque existem trovoadas no Inverno, às vezes ainda mais severas que no Verão, e em tempo frio?



Quando me referi antes às trovoadas referia-me apenas aos casos de convectividade...mas além destes, temos também mais duas possibilidades para a formação de cúmulos-nimbos que podem causar trovoada. Uma já foi falada e relaciona-se com a actividade frontal. No entanto, a elevação orográfica pode também desencadear ou favorecer a sua ocorrência, devido à elevação do ar quente ao longo da encosta, arrefecendo e adquirindo humidade ao longo da sua ascensão...formando no topo nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical...
Em relação aos sistemas frontais, por exemplo, numa frente fria o ar frio e denso empurra uma massa de ar mais quente, provocando uma elevação forte junto à superfície um pouco à frente do ar frio...Esta elevação vertical pode provocar as referidas trovoadas devido à elevação até níveis superiores da massa de ar...Um prenuncio nestes casos da sua ocorrência é, por exemplo, uma diminuição brusca da temperatura e subida também brusca da pressão atmosférica...
Temos também os famosos pós frontais...que já foi bem explicado anteriormente pelo stormy...


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2011 às 12:09)

Esta run das 06h do GFS ... loooooolllll

Um "Furacao" a passear entre Açores e Madeira ... ha ha ha 

NEXT RUN please !!

PS: O que noto é que poderá existir uma pequena chance de esta depressão atlântica ficar com sendo uma cut-off, mas hipótese muito remota para já ....


----------



## Rainy (22 Set 2011 às 12:12)

A coisa não está nada boa em termos de chuva, mesmo as temperaturas voltam a subir para a semana que vêm que vai ser igualzinha a esta ou seja monótoma.
Mas nunca se sabe o que pode mudar já que estamos numa altura do ano bastante instavel e difiçil de prever


----------



## Lightning (22 Set 2011 às 12:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Esta run das 06h do GFS ... loooooolllll
> 
> Um "Furacao" a passear entre Açores e Madeira ... ha ha ha
> 
> ...



*Talvez* até seja possível, Aurélio. 

Ok, tudo bem, concordo que sejam ainda cartas do segundo painel e sem fiabilidade absolutamente nenhuma e podemos até dizer que são meras especulações do GFS, mas não se esqueça de que a Ophelia (http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at1.shtml?5-daynl#contents) para algum lado vai ter que se deslocar... 

Não sabemos é para onde, ainda..


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Set 2011 às 13:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Esta run das 06h do GFS ... loooooolllll
> 
> Um "Furacao" a passear entre Açores e Madeira ... ha ha ha
> 
> ...



Faz muito nexo aquilo que dizes, não estou a ver aquela previsão a prosseguir em futuras saídas...o mais provável é mesmo termos uma cut-off e nada mais...


----------



## rfilipeg (22 Set 2011 às 17:50)

MarioCabral disse:


> Quando me referi antes às trovoadas referia-me apenas aos casos de convectividade...mas além destes, temos também mais duas possibilidades para a formação de cúmulos-nimbos que podem causar trovoada. Uma já foi falada e relaciona-se com a actividade frontal. No entanto, a elevação orográfica pode também desencadear ou favorecer a sua ocorrência, devido à elevação do ar quente ao longo da encosta, arrefecendo e adquirindo humidade ao longo da sua ascensão...formando no topo nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical...
> Em relação aos sistemas frontais, por exemplo, numa frente fria o ar frio e denso empurra uma massa de ar mais quente, provocando uma elevação forte junto à superfície um pouco à frente do ar frio...Esta elevação vertical pode provocar as referidas trovoadas devido à elevação até níveis superiores da massa de ar...Um prenuncio nestes casos da sua ocorrência é, por exemplo, uma diminuição brusca da temperatura e subida também brusca da pressão atmosférica...
> Temos também os famosos pós frontais...que já foi bem explicado anteriormente pelo stormy...



Ok. Muito obrigado pela explicação.
A ver se este Inverno faz qualquer coisa por aqui. 

Cumps,
rfilipeg


----------



## Zapiao (22 Set 2011 às 19:07)

Aurélio disse:


> Esta run das 06h do GFS ... loooooolllll
> 
> Um "Furacao" a passear entre Açores e Madeira ... ha ha ha
> 
> NEXT RUN please !!



Podes demonstrar como viste isso?


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2011 às 19:22)

Zapiao disse:


> Podes demonstrar como viste isso?



É um cenário que já foi retirado, quem não viu pode ver aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...los-incomuns-de-sonho-5084-17.html#post297749


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2011 às 19:23)

Um dia vamos ter um Furacão vamos sim, todos os anos os modelos prevêem um, e não morro antes de ver um furacão. 

Agora mais a sério, o dito furacão virou uma cut-off muito boa para o Sul, por mim, não mudava mais está no sítio e posição correcta. Venha de lá seja furacão, cut-off para acabar com esta monotonia que já chateia e o calor desde de Abril também chateia.


----------



## meteo (22 Set 2011 às 19:54)

MarioCabral disse:


> O calor sim, esse estará de despedida...




A despedida do calor não é para já. Não é calor abrasador,mas próxima semana possivelmente continuam as temperaturas de 26/27 no litoral. Temperaturas de Verão.
E o vento na próxima semana vai ser fraco,baseando-me no GFS.
Ou seja se ainda há pessoas de férias,vão ter uma semana a sério de Verão.Melhor que esta que passou.
Calor de despedida,não sei quando se pode declarar isso.Até Outubro pode haver calor,perto dos 30ºC.


----------



## beachboy30 (22 Set 2011 às 20:28)

É um facto, atendendo aos modelos. Quem deseja dias mais frios e chuva terá de esperar. É que o ECMWF, a partir de Domingo, coloca o AA na zona das ilhas britânicas/França/Alemanha, com uma pressão no seu núcleo cada vez maior ao longo da semana, forçando uma corrente de SE no continente... O geopotencial é bastante elevado... Para o final da semana, o ECMWF coloca o AA bem na zona das ilhas britânicas, com uma pressão central de... 1035 hPa... 

Parece-me um cenário estranho este, principalmente nesta altura do ano, mas tal tendência implica temperaturas bastante amenas, para não dizer quentes, e só não o serão mais devido à altura do ano em que nos encontramos, com os dias mais pequenos. O vento será também fraco, aparentemente. Que Setembro este... Parabéns aos que tiraram férias neste mês, excelente palpite .

Situação a acompanhar.


----------



## Rainy (22 Set 2011 às 22:02)

Mas não é possivel que uma cutt off consiga se aproximar de nós uma vez que o AA está mais a norte??


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2011 às 22:48)

Rainy disse:


> Mas não é possivel que uma cutt off consiga se aproximar de nós uma vez que o AA está mais a norte??



Sim é possível, mas depende de n factores, que resumimos de sorte


----------



## Paulo H (22 Set 2011 às 22:55)

Rainy disse:


> Mas não é possivel que uma cutt off consiga se aproximar de nós uma vez que o AA está mais a norte??



Em meteorologia, tudo é probabilidade, tudo é possível (mais ou menos provável)! Mas lá por observarmos um anticiclone mais a norte à superfície, o que é que isso nos diz em altitude?? Um pouco, mas quase nunca o suficiente! Para haver intrusão de uma massa fria, é sempre importante verificar as condições em altitude. O anticiclone lá por estar centrado nas ilhas britânicas, não significa que não esteja centrado por cima de nós em altitude!


----------



## Rainy (22 Set 2011 às 23:00)

Eu acredito que o AA não vai ser sufuciente forte para afastar as depressões do continente, já que mais tarde ou mais cedo vai ter que ceder


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2011 às 23:04)

Rainy disse:


> Eu acredito que o AA não vai ser sufuciente forte para afastar as depressões do continente, já que mais tarde ou mais cedo vai ter que ceder



Óbvio que cede!! eu até sei quando vai ser


----------



## Rainy (22 Set 2011 às 23:38)

Diz-me por favor, estou desesperado por animação!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2011 às 23:40)

Rainy disse:


> Diz-me por favor, estou desesperado por animação!!!!



É impossível adiantar datas.


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2011 às 23:43)

Eu adianto!!! a partir dos dias 4 ou 5 de Outubro


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2011 às 23:46)

miguel disse:


> Eu adianto!!! a partir dos dias 4 ou 5 de Outubro



Atenção que isto é mera especulação, não é bem pra ser levado a sério, não há garantias de nada


----------



## sielwolf (22 Set 2011 às 23:53)

É apenas uma tendência! Ainda faltam quase 2 semanas.....


----------



## Goku (23 Set 2011 às 14:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Esta run das 06h do GFS ... loooooolllll
> 
> Um "Furacao" a passear entre Açores e Madeira ... ha ha ha
> 
> ...



Está previsto um furacão para os Açores?
Isso é para quando?


----------



## MSantos (23 Set 2011 às 15:01)

Goku disse:


> Está previsto um furacão para os Açores?
> Isso é para quando?



Não está previsto nenhum furacão para os Açores


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2011 às 23:55)

Boa noite...

Os modelos têm andado agitados, já tivemos a "previsão" de um furacão a passar não muito longe dos Arquipélagos...mas aquilo que vai ganhando consistência com o aproximar é que teremos instabilidade nos primeiros dias de Outubro...
Teremos uma cut-off a desprender-se de uma depressão a pairar a SE da Gronelândia...parece-me quase certo...resta saber se o posicionamento no centro da Europa do anticiclone é para se manter e se a dorsal africana se manterá mais a sul de forma a permitir que a instabilidade chegue até nós...
Este posicionamento ditará certamente as regiões que serão mais contempladas...
A dorsal mais a sul permitiria que o sul também fosse mais contemplado...mas caso o anticiclone se desvie do centro para oeste, lá se vão as previsões de uma boa rega neste inicio de Outuno
O ECMWF parece-me que vai ter de se colar ao GFS...


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2011 às 12:50)

A Atmosfera nesta altura do ano fica agitada no Atlântico, anticiclone a alternar com cavados que por vezes vão até bastante a sul, ciclones tropicais a deambular aqui e ali, depressões isoladas que se formam.  O típico para Outubro. Esta semana parece que nos Açores poderá haver actividade interessante, e a partir daqui a uma semana a ver se somos nós no continente, mas é a partir daí que começa a haver a habitual divergência dos modelos.

*168 horas* do ECM e GFS (1 semana)


----------



## beachboy30 (24 Set 2011 às 20:08)

Atendendo aos modelos (ECMWF e GFS), a partir de amanhã teremos (novamente) uma subida das temperaturas, com um anticiclone a formar-se na zona da Europa central/norte (Alemanha) e que aí irá permanecer durante toda a semana, influenciando o estado do tempo pelo continente, com uma ligeira corrente de SE (o vento deverá ser bastante fraco). Esta é pelo menos a tendência. O que irá acontecer depois... tudo depende do cavado que os modelos ilustram na zona do Atlântico, entre Açores e Continente, e que muito possivelmente irá dar origem a uma "cut-off". A zona onde ela se situar ditará o estado do tempo por cá nos primeiros dias de Outubro. 

O ECMWF coloca-a muito longe do Continente, na zona dos Açores, pelo que se assim fosse, o estado do tempo cá continuaria com temperaturas bastante amenas e tempo seco.

O GFS coloca essa "cut-off" bem mais perto de nós, a NW da P.I.. Quem ganhará?  

Certo é que Setembro irá acabar como um verdadeiro mês de Verão (talvez excluíndo os fins de semana ), fazendo inveja aos "irmãos" Julho e Agosto. Faz relembrar um pouco o que tivemos em Abril e Maio...


----------



## stormy (24 Set 2011 às 23:30)

A actual TS Philipe está neste momento a evoluir numa região a leste do cavado que  se irá aprofundar nas imediações dos Açores.
É previsto que a circulação do cavado nos niveis altos penetre na região Tropical, causando a regressão para sul do jet Subtropical.

Tal cenário pode causar algum shear sobre o ciclone e impedi-lo de evoluir para um sistema muito intenso, mas por outro lado tambem pode ir arrastando o ciclone pela "brecha" da alta pressão subtropical, em direcção aos Açores.

Na eventualidade do Philipe interagir com o cavado nos Açores, pode haver transferencia de energia suficiente para intensificar esse cavado, e no caso extremo, caso a totalidade do ciclone seja absorvida, poderá ocorrer um fenomeno de trasnsição extratropical com aposterior formação de uma depressão cavada na zona dos Açores-Madeira.

Para já este complexo "enredo" atmosferico ainda é de dificilima previsão..mas há que ir acompanhando com alguma atenção.


----------



## Rainy (25 Set 2011 às 20:09)

Mesmo assim para o continente que tambêm precisa de água, não está fácil ter!!!!


----------



## Aurélio (25 Set 2011 às 20:19)

O que eu vejo nos modelos é o Verão a querer entrar pelo Outubro adentro ... com temperaturas na ordem dos 30º em especial no interior alentejano ....

O que está aqui em causa é quanto tempo é que isto se vai manter assim ....

Não sei porquê mas sinto que isso nos vai beneficiar a longo prazo este calor entrar pelo Outubro adentro ...
Seja como for não é nada anormal isto acontecer pois lembro-me muito bem de imensos anos em que Outubro começa quente e seco e depois nos ultimos 15 dias ou 10 dias é que chove ...
Este ano estou á espera que aconteça o mesmo ....


----------



## Rainy (25 Set 2011 às 20:21)

Está mesmo negro o cenário para o continente não tá??


----------



## Goku (25 Set 2011 às 20:31)

Aurélio disse:


> O que eu vejo nos modelos é o Verão a querer entrar pelo Outubro adentro ... com temperaturas na ordem dos 30º em especial no interior alentejano ....
> 
> O que está aqui em causa é quanto tempo é que isto se vai manter assim ....
> 
> ...



Benificar como assim?


----------



## David sf (25 Set 2011 às 20:44)

Rainy disse:


> Está mesmo negro o cenário para o continente não tá??



Está vermelho, vermelho de geopotenciais e temperaturas elevadas, num cenário nada incomum. Como diz o Aurélio, estatisticamente costumamos ser bem compensados por estes inícios de outono quentes e secos. Pode ficar negro se não chover nada de jeito até fevereiro.

Próximos dias, pelo menos até ao feriado de 5 de outubro, animação no Atlântico, tudo calmo no continente, temperaturas bastante elevadas para a época. Não se vislumbra no horizonte qualquer mudança do padrão atmosférico.


----------



## meteo (25 Set 2011 às 20:49)

Rainy disse:


> Está mesmo negro o cenário para o continente não tá??



Todos os anos é igual.Se o início do Outono começa seco,há logo cenários negros.A chuva no Continente costuma ser mais abundante entre Outubro e Abril.Setembro,e até meados de Outubro muitas vezes é seco.Nada de extraordinário. 
Certo é mais uma semana de Verão!! Quanto mais se quer despachar o Verão,mais ele continua por cá. Temperaturas que podem chegar perto dos 30ºC(ou mesmo alcançar) e vento fraco em todo o pais!
Pareçe que Outubro vai entrar com tempo de Verão... Vamos lá ver.


----------



## Rainy (25 Set 2011 às 22:21)

Mas como estamos ainda a uma semana de distância e os modelos não têm acertado muito nas previsões o cenário para a 1º semana de Out pode vir a ser totalmente o contrário do que os modelos prevêm, ou seja com chuva


----------



## Aurélio (25 Set 2011 às 22:43)

Resta somente acrescentar que para complementar o que foi dito, existe uma possibilidade da NAO se tornar negativa lá pros lados do dia 10 de Outubro.

Recordo que já havia dito há uns tempos atrás que não acreditava numa mudança de padrão antes dessa data, devido á previsão do NAO e misturando isso com a média dos ensembles gerada pelos modelos ....

Recordo a localização que terá na proxima semana, ou duas semanas do anticiclone no norte da Europa e o desgaste que o Atlântico poderá sofrer ...

Obvio que poderá não dar em nada ... mas pode também dar ..... aguardemos mais uns dias .. !!


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Set 2011 às 22:55)

Rainy disse:


> Mas como estamos ainda a uma semana de distância e os modelos não têm acertado muito nas previsões o cenário para a 1º semana de Out pode vir a ser totalmente o contrário do que os modelos prevêm, ou seja com chuva



Permita-me fazer a pergunta. Em que se baseia para uma afirmação destas, colocando em causa os modelos?
Eu tenho acompanhado pouco mas fico com a ideia que eles andam a acertar bem no seu dominio temporal-alvo.
Claro que algumas perturbações dão origem ao que se chama aqui "saidas de sonho" mas que rapidamente desaparecem de circulação nas corridas seguintes.

saudações

Bernardino


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2011 às 10:07)

GFS Europa muestra a Philippe a partir del jueves en los modelos, aunque parece que bastante alejado de las Islas Canarias, quedándose estancado unos días, hasta el fin de semana. Coincide, si no me equivoco, con la formación de una DANA en Madeira (sábado 1 de octubre). El centro de la DANA se empezará a mover hacia el W, y Philippe hacia el NE para acabar en Madeira, supongo que ya muy debilitado. 

Fonte: Meteored


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Set 2011 às 12:27)

Até sexta calor estará, de sexta pra lá ninguém sabe, ainda tá tudo muito incerto.


----------



## beachboy30 (26 Set 2011 às 12:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> Até sexta calor estará, de sexta pra lá ninguém sabe, ainda tá tudo muito incerto.



Se se mantiver a tendência do mês de Setembro (e acho que não só de Setembro), calor durante a semana, fim de semana temperatura desce (ou com vento, ou nublado, ou com chuviscos). Eu aponto para este cenário...

Bem que podia variar um pouco, por exemplo estar mais fresco durante a semana e ao fim de semana melhor... Para aproveitar os últimos dias de Verão mas não... 

Portanto aposto num fim de semana mais fresco e quiçá com alguns vestígios dos efeitos de uma possível "cut-off" a formar-se entre Açores e Continente... Vamos ver.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2011 às 14:59)

Bom, uma semana inteira de SE no Algarve que vai trazer algas, tubarões e outras espécies tropicais por cá vêem passear. 

Vai ser mais uma semana de temperaturas acima da média. Até dia 5 de Outubro não vejo nada de muito interessante pelo sul, talvez dia 1 de Outubro ocorra algum aguaceiro fraco pelo Algarve, de resto sempre calor.  

Tirando o Julho na Costa Ocidental que tiveram nortada, de resto sempre calor e é assim desde Abril e só acaba lá para o Natal.


----------



## frederico (26 Set 2011 às 15:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bom, uma semana inteira de SE no Algarve que vai trazer algas, tubarões e outras espécies tropicais por cá vêem passear.
> 
> Vai ser mais uma semana de temperaturas acima da média. Até dia 5 de Outubro não vejo nada de muito interessante pelo sul, talvez dia 1 de Outubro ocorra algum aguaceiro fraco pelo Algarve, de resto sempre calor.
> 
> *Tirando o Julho na Costa Ocidental que tiveram nortada, de resto sempre calor e é assim desde Abril e só acaba lá para o Natal. *




Não temos muito que nos queixar.

Em Cacela o ano hidrológico vai com 800 e tal mm, cerca de 300 mm acima da média. Em Tavira também vai com 800 e tal mm, cerca de 200 mm acima da média. 

Sabes que o mais importante para os algarvios é a água, e este ano até foi muito bom.


----------



## stormy (26 Set 2011 às 15:23)

Boas tardes.

Começa agora a agitação no Atlantico, e com ela aumentam as inconsistencias nos modelos no médio e longo prazo ( para T>120h).

Nos Açores uma potente perturbação em altura tem estado a gerar convecção intensa numa faixa que se prolonga desde os 23ºN 45W até aos 40ºN 20W, nas proximas 24h este sistema consolidar-se-há numa forte depressão com deslocamento para NNE, bem afastada da PI.
Dado o arrasto de ar muito energetico desde latitudes tropicais, a intensidade e comportamento da depressão são algo volateis, e embora a tendencia esteja bem consolidada nos modelos há sempre espaço para comportamentos imprevisiveis...a região autonoma dos Açores deverá portanto manter um estado de vigilancia.

Ao longo das proximas 48h um novo cavado acompanhado de um forte fluxo polar em altura voltará a aprofundar-se até á zona dos Açores, gerando uma nova pluma tropical que se extenderá desde SW até á região dos Açores-Madeira.
No interface entre a advecção tropical e o cavado em altura, numa faixa que precorrerá o Atlantico de SW para NE proxima aos Açores, uma nova vaga de convecção intensa voltará a formar-se.
No seio desta região activa, uma nova ciclogenese intensa dará lugar.

Entre T+48h e T+120h essa depressão recem criada ficará retida a N/NW dos Açores, mantendo a instabilidade na região, a depressão estará continuamente a ser alimentada por ar tropical vindo de SW e ar polar vindo de NW, pelo que não se espera enfraquecimento significativo da mesma...no entanto novas depressões-filhas poderão ir nascendo a SW do sistema principal entre as 96h e as 168h, á medida que o cavado se vai isolando numa cut-off a NE dos Açores e a depressão-mãe, a N dos Açores, é absorvida no fluxo zonal.

Na fase final desta previsão, entre as 120h e as 168h, a TS Philippe aproximar-se-há dos Açores, podendo interagir com a cut-off  recem-formada, com resultados para já imprevisiveis.

De modo geral espera-se bastante instabilidade nos Açores, ao longo dos proximos 5 dias, sendo que no continente se espera tempo em geral seco com temperaturas altas para a altura do ano.
É de referir que pode ocorrer alguma instabilidade convectiva, com o tipico regime vespertino e preferencialmente em zonas de montanha, no interior do continente já a partir dos proximos 2 dias, mas com mais probabilidade após o dia 30set, embora só se espere um arrefecimento mais significativo, associado á entrada de um fluxo de compontente W, a partir do dia 3/4 de Outubro.

Na Madeira espera-se um agravamento do estado do tempo entre dia 28set e 5out, já que a ilha estará sob um regime de advecção de ar quente e instavel...deverão ocorrer aguaceiros dispersos localmente moderados mas o céu terá periodos de pouca nebulosidade.


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2011 às 15:57)

Na Madeira espera-se um agravamento do estado do tempo entre dia 28set e 5out, já que a ilha estará sob um regime de advecção de ar quente e instavel...deverão ocorrer aguaceiros dispersos localmente moderados mas o céu terá periodos de pouca nebulosidade.[/QUOTE]



A Madeira será atingida pelos "restos" do philippe?
vamos ter trovoadas e aguaceiros moderados? peço desculpa pois ja analisei alguns modelos e não coincidem..uns dão chuva e trovoadas outros não..


----------



## stormy (26 Set 2011 às 17:03)

Situação ás 14:45z:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


A Madeira não sofrerá efeitos do Philippe, pelo menos segundo os dados actuais, mas se o Philippe interagir com a cut-off, a partir das 72-96h, poderá fortalece-la e por "tabela" causar um agravamento do tempo mais significativo do que o suposto, quer na Madeira como potencialmente no continente e logicamente nos Açores...mas o quanto do Philippe vai ser apanhado pela cut-off e mesmo a existencia da propria TS continuarão um misterio pelo menos nos proximos 2 a 3 dias.

Para já a Madeira apenas ficará numa região onde haverá fluxo de SW com entrada de ar quente e numa faixa onde poderão haver aguaceiros dispersos embora localmente intensos devido ao grande conteudo em agua da massa de ar tropical...mas nada demais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2011 às 18:46)

frederico disse:


> Não temos muito que nos queixar.
> 
> Em Cacela o ano hidrológico vai com 800 e tal mm, cerca de 300 mm acima da média. Em Tavira também vai com 800 e tal mm, cerca de 200 mm acima da média.
> 
> Sabes que o mais importante para os algarvios é a água, e este ano até foi muito bom.



Foi o ano mais chuvoso neste século aqui no Algarve. Tivemos uma Primavera como há muitos anos não tinhamos. 

O GFS está maravilhoso a partir do dia 4 de Outubro. Agora, começou o tira e põe basta um deslocamento para oeste da cut-off e tudo muda.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2011 às 20:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Foi o ano mais chuvoso neste século aqui no Algarve. Tivemos uma Primavera como há muitos anos não tinhamos.
> 
> O GFS está maravilhoso a partir do dia 4 de Outubro. Agora, começou o tira e põe basta um deslocamento para oeste da cut-off e tudo muda.



O ECM está noutra onda e quanto a previsões a 10 dias, bom já se sabe há quantos dias ameaça ...

Mas na minha opinião após a 1ª semana de Outubro este tempo vai mudar ...

O cenário do ECm mete temperaturas de 30º pelo Outubro adentro ...


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Set 2011 às 05:32)

Boa noite,

Continuo a seguir os modelos com bastante interesse...já que se por um lado a cut-off para ser quase certa, a sua localização que ditará a influencia no continente ainda é bastante incerta...
Esta última run das 0h do GFS é mais favorável que a anterior, teríamos um dia 2 de Outubro bastante interessante por todo o continente...
É continuar a seguir os modelos, com o aproximar das horas irão revelar com maior precisão como irá ser o começo de Outubro...


----------



## David sf (27 Set 2011 às 08:47)

O GFS manda a cut-off para leste, afectando o continente. Seria, como referiu o Mário Cabral, um domingo muito interessante, com muita convecção. Depois continuaria a afectar o continente, tendo o auge a 5 de outubro, com mais de 50 mm em Beja, por exemplo. Desta vez, os ensembles do GFS apoiam a run operacional, o que dá alguma consistência à previsão, mas...

O ECM manda a cut-off para oeste. Continuaria o tempo quente e seco por início de outubro adentro, sendo que a única mudança de padrão que se pode intuir, já acima das 200h, é a entrada de ar mais fresco de nordeste. Os ensembles do modelo europeu ainda se mostram indefinidos, ontem às 12z, a probabilidade de precipitação na região de Lisboa rondava os 30%.


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2011 às 10:02)

Esperemos que o ECM esteja enganado, seria azar termos uma espécie de Omega e nós exactamente no meio sem nada, e os Açores sempre a levarem com as depressões em cheio, o que também não é bom.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2011 às 10:33)

Olhando a todos os modelos depois das 108h, todos os modelos divergem, ou seja temos uns cenários em que aquele suposto sistema frontal, nos atinge e outros em que nem nos toca ...
Posteriormente temos modelos que mostram a cut-off que vai ser empurrada para Oeste/Sudoeste de Portugal, outros que mostram ela posteriormente ao sistema frontal a ser formada, e a ser empurrada para Sudoeste, passando ao largo da costa e sem nos afectar injectando somente ar seco .... e quente ... !!
E outros modelos que mostram ela estacionada durante vários dias ao largo da costa portuguesa ....

Sinceramente acho o cenário do GFS pouco provável porque o Anticiclone no Centro/Norte da Europa deverá "soprar" a depressão para Leste !!

Seja como for o cenário do ECM e agora também de outros modelos mostram o pior cenário possivel com ela a ser empurrada para oeste ... 

Mas também pode tudo mudar ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2011 às 14:21)

Quem levará a melhor, e se existisse uma aposta eu apostava no ECM. O GFS e na run das 06 retirou quase toda a precipitação, que estava na run das 00, e o GFS tem vindo a adiar. Nesta batalha, posso estar redondamente enganado mas o ECM levará a melhor e os Açores levam com chuva dias a fio. O ECM continua na dele, nem a uma única run ele muda o cenário, ele continua convictamente na sua previsão, enquanto o GFS vai alternando entre run's boas e outras mais piores.


----------



## stormy (27 Set 2011 às 14:30)

Aurélio disse:


> Olhando a todos os modelos depois das 108h, todos os modelos divergem, ou seja temos uns cenários em que aquele suposto sistema frontal, nos atinge e outros em que nem nos toca ...
> Posteriormente temos modelos que mostram a cut-off que vai ser empurrada para Oeste/Sudoeste de Portugal, outros que mostram ela posteriormente ao sistema frontal a ser formada, e a ser empurrada para Sudoeste, passando ao largo da costa e sem nos afectar injectando somente ar seco .... e quente ... !!
> E outros modelos que mostram ela estacionada durante vários dias ao largo da costa portuguesa ....
> 
> ...



Não interessa o anticiclone na Europa, para já o importante é que o Pacifico está a passar por uma fase activa, e a zonal forte vai empurrar as ondas do jet ( ondas de Rossby) para leste, acabando por "encavalitar" as ditascujas sobre o Atlantico.
Dependendo da intensidade do fluxo zonal no Pacifico-USA, toda este amalgama pode ser mais ou menos empurrada para leste, culminando com a cut-off a vir-nos parar em cima.
A questão do anticiclone de bloqueio na Europa é apenas um dos factores, mas  nesta altura acho que a força prevalecente será a da zonal do Pacifico e tudo dependerá de como essa energia vai empurrar todo o complexo pantano que está no Atlantico.

O que é certo é que estamos a caminho de um inicio de Outubro em que a circulação meridiana e bloqueada se vai manter no Atlantico, agora é ver se nos calha a sorte de ter umas cut-off´s ou se as coisas se vão conjugar para manter o tempo seco e quente.


----------



## beachboy30 (27 Set 2011 às 18:26)

E pronto, a run das 12h do GFS "colou-se" ao ECMWF... "Cut-off" entre Açores e Continente, cujo resultado será... injeção de ar quente de sul no continente... Embora no litoral não deva ser assim tão quente... Ainda assim, o GFS não coloca a "cut-off" tão a oeste como o ECMWF... por enquanto .

O mais engraçado nisto tudo é tanto o ECM como o GFS começarem a colocar o AA na zona de "bloqueio" (Biscaia) para a semana do feriado, o que resultará, uma vez mais, em temperaturas relativamente altas e acima da média, diria eu... Geopotencial bem alto... 

Não sei mais que dizer... É Verão até mais não...


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Set 2011 às 18:55)

Há que seja da opinião que será o fluxo do Pacífico a decidir a localização da cut-off e até certo ponto, como é óbvio, influencia terá...mas como sempre este será um jogo de balança...e o anticiclone no centro europeu e a sua influencia sobre nós não pode ser desprezada...
Algo que ainda não se falou é a posição da dorsal africana, a sua posição um pouco mais a norte, com tantos factores em jogo, pode desequilibrar a balança e manter a cut-off no Atlântico ainda longe de nós...
Ainda não está tudo definido, mas a balança pende francamente para ser um episódio seco e quente...bem ao contrário do que por exemplo o GFS apontava na run da 0h, ou há uma semana atrás...
Desta vez e, ao contrário do que me parece acontecer, o ECM mostrou-se mais eficaz a mais dias de distancia...sorte ou não?os dois cenários podiam ser possíveis...


----------



## Goku (27 Set 2011 às 19:38)

Com essas previsões, o tempo continuará chuvoso nos Açores?


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Set 2011 às 19:44)

Goku disse:


> Com essas previsões, o tempo continuará chuvoso nos Açores?



Sim, no Açores manter-se-à tempo chuvoso, com a ocorrência de aguaceiros por vezes fortes...


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2011 às 19:47)

Só vejo calor calor calor calor, lá pro final de Outubro espero que chegue ao fim 

Amanhã será mais um dia pra chegar quase aos 30ºC.


----------



## Goku (27 Set 2011 às 20:09)

MarioCabral disse:


> Sim, no Açores manter-se-à tempo chuvoso, com a ocorrência de aguaceiros por vezes fortes...



Não acredito que vou ter as minhas férias estragadas.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2011 às 20:19)

Cloud over:

http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/animate/catalog/samplers/banner/high%2C_medium_and_low_cloud_cover!0!Europe!cloud!pop!od!oper!w_clouds!2011092712!!!step/

Poucas probabilidades de precipitação no continente; agravamento do estado do tempo nos Açores a partir de 2 de Outubro ...


----------



## Zephyros (28 Set 2011 às 01:56)

corrijam-me se estiver enganado, mas este padrão que aparenta não ter fim é alarmante.

ao que parece as altas temperaturas e a falta de chuva vão entrar Outubro a dentro, pelo menos nos modelos não se descortina mudança nenhuma, o calor parece não ter fim.

aparentemente as probabilidades de termos um mês de Outubro seco e quente são cada vez mais maiores, o adiar constante de uma alteração de padrão poderá indicar que o proximo mês será mais do mesmo, será mesmo assim?

para quando se calcula haver uma mudança para um padrão outonal com temperaturas a condizer e com pluviosidade?


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Set 2011 às 02:41)

Zephyros disse:


> corrijam-me se estiver enganado, mas este padrão que aparenta não ter fim é alarmante.
> 
> ao que parece as altas temperaturas e a falta de chuva vão entrar Outubro a dentro, pelo menos nos modelos não se descortina mudança nenhuma, o calor parece não ter fim.
> 
> ...



Vou usar apenas modelos a menos de 400h, mesmo assim acho que são apenas previsões com bastante possibilidade de erro à distancia que se encontram...

Por exemplo o GFS, depois desta aproximação do cut-off do continente apenas perto do dia 13 de Outubro começa a demonstrar que a chegada das frentes a latitudes próximas da nossa é possível...
Nos outro modelos com menos horas de distancia...não se vê mesmo nada...

A minha opinião pessoal é que apenas nas últimas semanas de Outubro é que chegará a animação...


----------



## Aurélio (28 Set 2011 às 09:35)

Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2011


----------

